# DIY Big Green Egg table



## brianh (Mar 4, 2017)

Been sick and on antibiotics for the past two weeks which have been killing my appetite. Down 10 pounds of blubber. I haven't been cooking so I decided to build the Scott Moore BGE table. Idle hands and all. 

Cedar is going up in price but all the lumber was still only $140. Did all this today and it's not coming out half bad. A miter saw and bandsaw are the only power tools I've used so far. Well, and a drill. 

Have to finish the top, sand, and stain. The latter two once the weather warms up. 

Sorry for any rotated pics.


----------



## brianh (Mar 9, 2017)

Tough crowd. But it's coming along and has been a fun project with minimal tools and even less skill.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 9, 2017)

Looking good are you putting the egg on a table nest? If not consider placing stone tile where the egg will be sitting. Also insure you have proper clearance around the egg, if the wood is cut to close you risk setting it on fire.


----------



## daveb (Mar 9, 2017)

Definitely want the tile. Not familiar with the table plans but they probably call that out. No wheels?


----------



## bkultra (Mar 9, 2017)

Here is a good example, they are free to download 

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/tableplans/tableplans.htm


----------



## brianh (Mar 9, 2017)

Yup, doing a paver tile under a table nest for total sense of security. I don't think I'm going to do wheels, just on a patio. It wouldn't be moved ever.


----------



## brianh (Mar 9, 2017)

bkultra said:


> Here is a good example, they are free to download
> 
> http://www.nakedwhiz.com/tableplans/tableplans.htm



I went with the Moore plan as it seemed a little simpler than Naked Whiz. If I can do this, anyone can. Wish I had a planer or jointer.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 10, 2017)

brianh said:


> Tough crowd. But it's coming along and has been a fun project with minimal tools and even less skill.


Honestly, when I saw you did not use a burled exotic wood I lost interest...

:biggrin:

Nice build. Looks like it will be a very useful table.


----------



## brianh (Mar 10, 2017)

Haha!


----------



## Artichoke (Mar 10, 2017)

bkultra said:


> Looking good are you putting the egg on a table nest? If not consider placing stone tile where the egg will be sitting. Also insure you have proper clearance around the egg, if the wood is cut to close you risk setting it on fire.



I bought my BGE off of Craigslist a few years ago. It included a similar table and had little ceramic feet under the egg.

It did eventually catch fire around the table top while I was cooking pizza. It also had burned (at some point previously) under the egg.


----------



## brianh (Mar 10, 2017)

Yeah, the little feet transfer too much heat. A table nest and paver stone is safest way to go.


----------



## Graydo77 (Mar 10, 2017)

I can already see a project coming when spring comes[emoji1]


----------



## brianh (Mar 11, 2017)

You can knock it out of the park, I'm sure!

Almost done...


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 11, 2017)

No buffalo horn? No silver nickel spacers? No stabilized bubbinga? No red oak burl? No mammoth ivory? No mosaic pins?
Not even the tiniest ebony accent? You'll have to do better than that for this crowd... 

Nice egg basket though!


----------



## daveb (Mar 11, 2017)

Where does the Luftlighter go?

Kidding aside that's looking great. Now get busy with some chow.


----------



## brianh (Mar 11, 2017)

daveb said:


> Where does the Luftlighter go?
> 
> Kidding aside that's looking great. Now get busy with some chow.



Little bling will be installed after final coat!


----------



## bkultra (Mar 11, 2017)

daveb said:


> Where does the Luftlighter go?
> 
> Kidding aside that's looking great. Now get busy with some chow.



Don't knock the looftlighter

Table is looking good... I need to get around to building mine


----------



## brianh (Apr 1, 2017)

Finally got this thing done. Waited on the weather and table nest. First cook will probably be smoked babybacks, skillet cornbread, and slaw.


----------



## daveb (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks pretty nice. You should vacation in Florida before it gets to hot....

Is that your "man cave" in the back corner"


----------



## brianh (Apr 2, 2017)

You have a spare room or would we be sharing the same bed?

Cabin is my 5 year olds man cave or where I'll sleep when wife is pi$$ed at me.


----------



## DDPslice (Apr 9, 2017)

Nice table! Great project pic!


----------



## pc9111 (Jun 2, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## jacko9 (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice project and a very excellent result. I'm not sure why you would need a planer and jointer?


----------



## gunswanted (Oct 19, 2017)

Bad picture of my BGE XL table and I need to redo mine next year or at least reinforce it and restain. I like your design!


----------



## brianh (Oct 19, 2017)

gunswanted said:


> Bad picture of my BGE XL table and I need to redo mine next year or at least reinforce it and restain. I like your design!




Thank you! I copied design from web somewhere. What wood is that?


----------

